# London



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Last August, I took a 7-day city trip to London. Besides the usual sights, it was time to visit the city more extensively, including some (for tourists) lesser known neighbourhoods. 

*Day 1*

1. We took the Eurostar (highspeed) train from Rotterdam (the Netherlands) to London. In the late afternoon we've arrived at the St. Pancrass Station. 
IMG_20220803_170612017 

2. 
IMG_20220803_191602543 

3. 
IMG_20220803_193332793

4.
In the evening, we took a walk from our hotel, which is on the border of the City and Shoreditch. We passed through a neighbourhood that looked a bit run-down. A little further on, skyscrapers of financial institutions dominate the street scene in the City, which is also home to historic buildings. 
IMG_20220803_201855922 

5.
IMG_20220803_202124017 

6.
IMG_20220803_204606625 

7.
IMG_20220803_205132684 

8.
IMG_20220803_205755142 

9.
IMG_20220803_211150346 

10. Leadenhall Market.
IMG_20220803_211523358 

11. 
IMG_20220803_212114815 

12.
IMG_20220803_212125103 

13.
IMG_20220803_212613890 

*Day 2*

14. In the morning, we went to the Thames Barrier, the storm surge barrier designed to protect the city from flooding. The journey is by the Docklands Light Railway, an above-ground light rail/subway, which offers nice views of the city's suburbs, with (among others)housing estates, former warehouses converted into expensive flats, Canary Wharf's impressive skyline, derelict sites and industry. The picture below shows the new buildings on the River Lea, near Canning Town. 
IMG_5953 

15. Industrial heritage with the Millenium Mills on the right (and also at picture 16.)
IMG_5956v 

16. 
IMG_5959v 

17. The Thames Barrier. 
IMG_5966v 

18. From here, you overlook the southern parts of the city, the Tate & Lyle factory and large-scale new housing projects. 
IMG_5977k 

19.
IMG_5980v 

20.
IMG_5981v 

21. Meanwhile we've arrived at Canary Wharf, the big businnes district (and more) at the former harbour. 
IMG_20220804_144406304 

22.
IMG_20220804_145109923 

23.
IMG_20220804_151216317 

24.
IMG_20220804_152015665 

25. Views of former warehouses with the skyline of the City in the distance.
IMG_6019v 

26. Still Canary Wharf
IMG_6021 

27. 
IMG_6024zw 

28. 
IMG_20220804_173747253 

29. At late afternoon we've arrived in the city-center.
IMG_20220804_174610854 

30. Buckingham Palace.
IMG_20220804_175751471 

31.
IMG_6040 

32. Regents Street
IMG_6061 

33.
IMG_20220804_194217664 

34. 
IMG_20220804_194954314 

35.
IMG_20220804_195637014 

36.
IMG_20220804_204953505 

37.
IMG_20220804_205123799 

38.
IMG_20220804_205223734 

39.
IMG_20220804_205756599 

40. (and 41.) A modern subway station ( I think it's Tottenham Court Road).
IMG_6074 

41.
IMG_6076 

42. Liverpool Street Station.
IMG_20220804_215833033 


*Day 3*

44. Near our Hotel there're a lot of construction sites.
IMG_6086 

45. A ten minute walk further a lot of streetart at Bricklane and surrounding area. 
IMG_6093 

46.
IMG_20220805_104213155 

47.
IMG_20220805_105720767 

48.
IMG_20220805_105800831

49.
IMG_6105 

50.
IMG_20220805_110120714 

51.
IMG_6110 

52.
IMG_6111 

53. Grimsby Street.
IMG_20220805_110510596 

54.
IMG_20220805_110644349 

55. Near Shoreditch High Street station. 
IMG_6116 

56.
IMG_6119 

57.
IMG_6120 

58. (till 61.) Back in the City.
IMG_6128 

59.
IMG_20220805_125329551 

60.

IMG_6134 

61.
IMG_6135 

62. From the City we took the subway to Camden Market...
IMG_6141 

63.
IMG_20220805_135226513 

64. ...and walked shorthly among Regents Canal....
IMG_6149 

65.
IMG_6151 

66. ... through wealthy streets...
IMG_20220805_141546247 

67. ...and see a bit further also the tower-blocks of Chalcots housing estate. 
IMG_6153v 

68.
IMG_6158 

69. Back to the city-center with view over the Thames...
IMG_6163v 

70. ...and the Houses of Parliament.
IMG_20220805_165450225 

71. The skyline from Nine Elms.
IMG_6168 

72. 
IMG_20220805_171749329 

73. The last hours of the day we've stayed in the Westend.
IMG_6174 

74.
IMG_6176 

75.
IMG_20220805_194501394

76.
IMG_20220805_194512467 

77.
IMG_20220805_210016592

*This the end of part 1. Within a few weeks part 2. Below a preview:*

A) View from the Tower Bridge with the Shard on the rightside. 
IMG_6213v 

B) Southwark.
IMG_6247 

C) Picadilly Circus, Regent Street.
IMG_20220806_214528492 

D.) Windsor Castle, near London.
IMG_20220807_172547071 

E) St.-Pauls Cathedral.
IMG_6331


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Really nice set of photos. Shows all the contrasts of the city. New next to old, poor next to wealthy, buzzing next to peaceful. Also every year hotter and drier. Saying that it's currently covered in snow and ice.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

@steppenwolf , @Blue Gelato, @Totu, @flatworm 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from London; well done sky-eye


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

*Part two*

*
Day 4*

78. From our Hotel it's a short walk to the Tower of London...
IMG_6183 

79. ...and the Tower Bridge. The last one we've visited. From here you've nice views over the city. 
In eastern direction you'll see the skyscrapers from Canary Wharf.
IMG_6191v 

80.
IMG_6206v 

81.
IMG_6207v 

82.
IMG_6208v 

83. The Shard. With a height of 310 m. the highest skyscraper of Western Europe.
IMG_6213v 

84.
IMG_6215v 

85.
IMG_20220806_130743013 

86. The Tower.
IMG_6224 

87.
IMG_6227 

88. In the distance the City at the other side of the Thames. 
IMG_20220806_142339040 

89. The Tower Bridge.
IMG_6233 

90. (till 97.) Southwark: a borough on the southside of the Thames with a Cathedral, the Shard, the Borough Market (when we've arrived the Market was just closed..), old houses, former warehouses railway bridges etc.
IMG_6236 

91.
IMG_20220806_163612943 

92.
IMG_20220806_172324466 

93.
IMG_20220806_173424633 

94.
IMG_20220806_173437930 

95.
IMG_6247 

96.
IMG_20220806_173845049 

97.
IMG_6252 

98. Inside the Tube.
IMG_20220806_184737963 

99. Leicester Square in the evening.
IMG_20220806_212215188 

100.
IMG_20220806_212325938 

101.
IMG_20220806_212353308 

102. China town
IMG_20220806_212808627 

103.
IMG_20220806_213846800 

104. Piccadilly Circus and Regent Street.
IMG_20220806_214528492 

105. (and 106.) Back at Leicester Square.
IMG_20220806_220526220 

106.
IMG_20220806_220725196 

*Day 5*

Today we leave London. Our destination: *Windsor!*
Windsor is a small town (32.000 inhabitants), close to london. The city is best known for Windsor Castle, one of the official residences of the British royal family. 

107. Paddington Station: one of the major train stations in London. Within approx. 30 minutes we've arrived in Windsor.
IMG_20220807_110110856 

108.
IMG_20220807_120041222 

109.
IMG_20220807_144435906 

110.
IMG_20220807_144603304 

111.
IMG_20220807_145836290 

112.
IMG_20220807_150558982 

113.
IMG_6266 

114.
IMG_6265 

115. Next to the beautiful castle, Windsor turns out to be a charming town
IMG_20220807_151858247 

116.
IMG_20220807_155621000 

117.we took a boat trip on the Thames and had a view of the castle. Due to the proximity of Heathrow Airport, there is a lot of (low-flying) air traffic.
IMG_6299v 

118.
IMG_6311 

119.
IMG_6323 

120.
IMG_20220807_172547071 

121.
IMG_20220807_175301019 

122.
IMG_20220807_175758894 

123.
IMG_20220807_180708722 

124.
IMG_20220807_180716072 

125. In the evening we took the train back to *London*. Near Paddington Station we passed the Trellick Tower, this brutalist style tower block was completed in 1972.
IMG_20220807_201315036v 


*Day 6*

126. The last full day in London. First we went to *the City* to see the St-Pauls Cathedral.
IMG_6328 

127.
IMG_20220808_111410724 

128.
IMG_6331 

129.
IMG_6333 

1330. From the St. Pauls Cathedral we crossed the Thames via the Millenium Bridge and walked through *Southwark*.
IMG_6348 

131.
IMG_6352 

132.
IMG_6353 

133.
IMG_20220808_132424273 

134.
IMG_6362 

135. We took the subway from Waterloo Station...
IMG_20220808_134050118 

136...and arrived in *the Westend.* 
IMG_20220808_142805481 

137.
IMG_20220808_143137067 

138.
IMG_6367 

139.
IMG_6369 

140.
IMG_20220808_155630312 

141. The London Transport Museum is highly recommended. The history of public transport is explained and the museum is richly equipped with old vehicles, such as horse-drawn carriages, city buses and even old metro trains
IMG_20220808_172359019 

142. The last evening in London.
IMG_20220808_180023086 

143.
IMG_20220808_182642178 

144.
IMG_6384[/url

145.
[url=https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/3pM617g7Up]IMG_20220808_205740307 

In the morning of the 7th day we took the Eurostar train back to the Netherlands. 
Thanks for watching!


----------

